# Eye color



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rate my eye color


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 27, 2019)

????
Brown is the most common : least attractive


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

weissbier said:


> ????
> Brown is the most common : least attractive


Its actually hazel


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 27, 2019)

looks like shit


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Subhuman


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Subhuman


U mad bro?


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Its actually hazel



Same shit


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Same shit


No it isnt brah


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> No it isnt brah



Pretty much is brah


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Subhuman


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> No it isnt brah


50 shades of shit


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> U mad bro?



At your subhumanity yes


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Absolutely terrible man go inject more T so you have the balls to ER



Spoiler



Jk they're fine but boring





Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 27, 2019)

Eye color doesn't matter that much
Hazel combined with your ethnic skin is boring to be honest. It's about combination.

4/10 still better than brown eyes


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> At your subhumanity yes


Kill urself faggot


Curious0 said:


> Eye color doesn't matter that much
> Hazel combined with your ethnic skin is boring to be honest. It's about combination.
> 4/10 still better than brown eyes


So you mean green eyes would suit me better?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Kill urself faggot
> 
> So you mean green eyes would suit me better?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> 50 shades of shit





dogtown said:


> View attachment 34605
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34606


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 27, 2019)

I can tell by that pic alone ur 3-4 psl tops


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> I can tell by that pic alone ur 3-4 psl tops


I rate myself a 7 or 8 by my looks but im aiming to be a 10


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I rate myself a 7 or 8 by my looks but im aiming to be a 10


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Love it mirin hard you’re sexy wanna fuck?


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> I rate myself a 7 or 8 by my looks but im aiming to be a 10






O V E R


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Love it mirin hard you’re sexy wanna fuck?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> View attachment 34610
> O V E R


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 34612


Fucking slayer look at his hollow nasolabial area makes his ogee curve and zygos look insane


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 27, 2019)

Slayer imo, changed my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Fucking slayer look at his hollow nasolabial area makes his ogee curve and zygos look insane


He has virtually no malar fat. Makes his otherwise small and non-protruding zygos look crazy good. They say he has paranasal hollowing too but I have no idea what that is nor how to measure it.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He has virtually no malar fat. Makes his otherwise small and non-protruding zygos look crazy good. They say he has paranasal hollowing too but I have no idea what that is nor how to measure it.


Yea malar fat is so important tbh, Stephen James has the same thing and it makes their bones look insane esp since they have good forward growth. I think paranasal hollowing is a meme if anything it’s good to have that area hollowed out like that, it’s mostly about the fat/soft tissues and forward growth of the jaws that give that appearance I think


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea malar fat is so important tbh, Stephen James has the same thing and it makes their bones look insane esp since they have good forward growth. I think paranasal hollowing is a meme if anything it’s good to have area hollowed out like that, it’s mostly about the fat/soft tissues and forward growth of the jaws that give that appearance I think


Stephen james slays so hard


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea malar fat is so important tbh, Stephen James has the same thing and it makes their bones look insane esp since they have good forward growth. I think paranasal hollowing is a meme if anything it’s good to have that area hollowed out like that, it’s mostly about the fat/soft tissues and forward growth of the jaws that give that appearance I think


Notice neither Stephen James or O'Pry have the hollow cheeks that go all the way up to their zygos despite being self-evidently lean. I think that's probably the only marker of paranasal hollowing, but imho it mogs having standard hollow cheeks. If the average PSLer could scoop out the malar fat they'd probably look a lot better.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Stephen james slays so hard
> View attachment 34617


One of the biggest slayers he mogs all male models tbh srs


----------



## You (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Rate my eye color


Very Low IQ thread. Eye shape is the thing you should be asking, eye colour is irrelevant. 
You have glaucoma btw.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Notice neither Stephen James or O'Pry have the hollow cheeks that go all the way up to their zygos despite being self-evidently lean. I think that's probably the only marker of paranasal hollowing, but imho it mogs having standard hollow cheeks. If the average PSLer could scoop out the malar fat they'd probably look a lot better.


Legit it mogs the standard hollow cheeks look for sure, it makes your 3/4 view look insane, it’s that area that makes the face look bloated as well. The problem with malar fat is that it’s mixed in with other tissues and nerves so it can’t be removed like buccal fat, according to eppley you can try to remove some of it with lipo but there’s risks of damaging your other nerves. Fucking lol at how the most important things can barely be changed


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Legit it mogs the standard hollow cheeks look for sure, it makes your 3/4 view look insane, it’s that area that makes the face look bloated as well. The problem with malar fat is that it’s mixed in with other tissues and nerves so it can’t be removed like buccal fat, according to eppley you can try to remove some of it with lipo but there’s risks of damaging your other nerves. Fucking lol at how the most important things can barely be changed


There's probably even an argument to be made that smaller zygos with that style ogee curve mogs the standard slab of bone mass. I mean look at the aesthetic difference


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

You said:


> Very Low IQ thread. Eye shape is the thing you should be asking, eye colour is irrelevant.
> You have glaucoma btw.


Df is gloucoma?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

You said:


> Very Low IQ thread. Eye shape is the thing you should be asking, eye colour is irrelevant.
> You have glaucoma btw.



Eye colour is quite important irl


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> There's probably even an argument to be made that smaller zygos with that style ogee curve mogs the standard slab of bone mass. I mean look at the aesthetic difference
> 
> View attachment 34627
> View attachment 34626


Yes for sure I noticed this as well, opry and Stephen James have ideal ogee curves tbh lots of asians have zygos like the right guy and look like shit, it looks better on females where the other one gives more structure and looks more masculine


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

You said:


> Very Low IQ thread. Eye shape is the thing you should be asking, eye colour is irrelevant.
> You have glaucoma btw.


I dont have gloucoma df you talking about brah?


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ben stillercel


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yes for sure I noticed this as well, opry and Stephen James have ideal ogee curves tbh lots of asians have zygos like the right guy and look like shit, it looks better on females where the other one gives more structure and looks more masculine


Strange that larger zygos would appear more feminine whereas smaller, more dainty ones would appear more masculine. It's probably got something to do with angularity. Once zygos start getting too large it just makes your face look bloated no matter how lean you get.


----------



## You (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Df is gloucoma?


It's an eye diease. The discolouration in your scelera is a sign of eye damage


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

You said:


> It's an eye diease. The discolouration in your scelera is a sign of eye damage


My vision would be blurry if I had that and I dont have that sensation


----------



## You (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> My vision would be blurry if I had that and I dont have that sensation


You'll start to experience noticeably poorer vision in old age.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Strange that larger zygos would appear more feminine whereas smaller, more dainty ones would appear more masculine. It's probably got something to do with angularity. Once zygos start getting too large it just makes your face look bloated no matter how lean you get.


Exactly it’s got to do with angularity which is a very masculine thing, lots of bone can actually backfire and ruin your face like a jaw that’s too wide for example or zygos extremely big. The face has to look lean and angular without having bones too big that make it look bloated


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

You said:


> You'll start to experience noticeably poorer vision in old age.


Ok


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Exactly it’s got to do with angularity which is a very masculine thing, lots of bone can actually backfire and ruin your face like a jaw that’s too wide for example or zygos extremely big. The face has to look lean and angular without having bones too big that make it look bloated


A shame that not everyone seems to get low malar fat no matter how low they cut. It's one of those things that seem minor but have a huge impact. If O'Pry didn't have that extremely lean malar pad it would absolutely wreck his ogee curve. He'd almost look bloated because his zygos are so non-existent.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 27, 2019)

It’s ove-
No, in your case it never began.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> A shame that not everyone seems to get low malar fat no matter how low they cut. It's one of those things that seem minor but have a huge impact. If O'Pry didn't have that extremely lean malar pad it would absolutely wreck his ogee curve. He'd almost look bloated because his zygos are so non-existent.


It’s extremely important cuz that area is what gives angularity/leanness from ur jaw to your zygos area. It might not be all fat tho and could be how other soft tissues are lined up in the face, hopefully there will be a way to remove all malar fat in the future I’ll def get it for sure


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> It’s extremely important cuz that area is what gives angularity/leanness from ur jaw to your zygos area. It might not be all fat tho and could be how other soft tissues are lined up in the face, hopefully there will be a way to remove all malar fat in the future I’ll def get it for sure


Isn't there that thing where they freeze the fat cells, which gets rid of them permanently?


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Isn't there that thing where they freeze the fat cells, which gets rid of them permanently?


Yea someone posted about that here tho idk if they can use it on that specific area


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea someone posted about that here tho idk if they can use it on that specific area


Just going to have to eat lots of broccoli and pray to Gandy


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Just going to have to eat lots of broccoli and pray to Gandy


I think the fat goes down for some ppl with age but it is over for everyone else genes always win jfl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> I think the fat goes down for some ppl with age but it is over for everyone else genes always win jfl


Just mew bro


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Just mew bro


Just mew and take cold showers + smile and you will mog Sean opry in a month bro!!!


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Just mew and take cold showers + smile and you will mog Sean opry in a month bro!!!


don't forget subliminals


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> don't forget subliminals


So so legit and also haircuts guaranteed ascension srs


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> So so legit and also haircuts guaranteed ascension srs


Hair is actually legit tbh one of the few things that can seriously change your rating.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Hair is actually legit tbh one of the few things that can seriously change your rating.


Yea it actaully matters a lot can make ur skull look bigger when grown on sides and also can fuck up face proportions if forehead is too exposed or hidden


----------



## fobos (Mar 27, 2019)

Beautiful anime eyes


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea it actaully matters a lot can make ur skull look bigger when grown on sides and also can fuck up face proportions if forehead is too exposed or hidden


Arcbrah is 6.5 with his new haircut, mogs me hard.


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Arcbrah is 6.5 with his new haircut, mogs me hard.


Legit makes his forehead proportions to his face look much better hair is extremely important tbh if I ever go bald I’m wearing a hair system I’ll never go outside with a bald head jfl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Legit makes his forehead proportions to his face look much better hair is extremely important tbh if I ever go bald I’m wearing a hair system I’ll never go outside with a bald head jfl


GigaChad IQ


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> GigaChad IQ


Never began for bald heads ngl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Never began for bald heads ngl


Imagine balding jfl


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Never began for bald heads ngl



Posts arcbrah fresh trim pics


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imagine balding jfl


OVER better save for transplant asap if balding srs nw0-nw1 is aesthetic af


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s ove-
> No, in your case it never began.


U mad ye u mad


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Rate my eye color


a bit more aryan than the standard brown eye.
you need blue eyes to mog this way.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 27, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> a bit more aryan than the standard brown eye.
> you need blue eyes to mog this way.


Im an ethnic persian


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Im an ethnic persian


You’re sexy


----------



## elyar123 (Mar 28, 2019)

brown eyes only if they are so fucking dark it legit looks black


Esteban1997 said:


> Im an ethnic persian


Salam baba halet goebe? kabab bogorim ? @Esteban1997


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 28, 2019)

I have same color too


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 28, 2019)

elyar123 said:


> brown eyes only if they are so fucking dark it legit looks black
> 
> Salam baba halet goebe? kabab bogorim ? @Esteban1997


I dont speak persian bro my parents are from iran and they understand it


----------



## elyar123 (Mar 29, 2019)

Do you like chelo kebab brother? persian food is so godlike @Esteban1997


----------



## goff2 (Mar 29, 2019)

OP, this is hazel/amber. You have a grade 3 brown, and you have strong lightning on your face


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 29, 2019)

bad


goff2 said:


> View attachment 35094
> 
> OP, this is hazel/amber. You have a grade 3 brown, and you have strong lightning on your face


that's just a slayer eye shape as well which u cherry picked


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 29, 2019)

*it truly is over.*


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

This is hazel bro


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 29, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> This is hazel bro


wow ur eye area is utter dogshit, the fact u think it is good proves ur mental capacity


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> wow ur eye area is utter dogshit, the fact u think it is good proves ur mental capacity


i just told about my eye colour its hazel ....i know i have dark circles under my eyes i didnt say my eye area is good....u r too low iq to understand that ....i just told him the difference


----------

